# Grape Candy - Fine Tuning Needed



## William Vermaak (3/4/17)

Hey guys,

SO yes I cannot sleep, so I decided to play around with some flavors. I'm trying to make a subtle Grape Candy. Below is what I mixed now, and the flavor is awesome, it's just got a throat hit that will make your chest hair fall out.

8% TFA Cotton Candy
5% CLX Grape
0.5% TFA Koolada

I'm thinking of dropping the Cotton Candy to 5%. Think it will make it a bit smoother? Or maybe I just need to steep it a bit. Tried it as a shake and vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WELIHF (4/4/17)

The cotton candy is very high, maybe drop that down quite a bit. Definitely let it steep, I find that Clyrolinx flavours tend to mellow out over time if they have a harshness

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## William Vermaak (4/4/17)

Thankyou @WELIHF, I also thought it was a bit high. I used the averages on http://e-liquid-recipes.com. It's a really good juice at the moment but my lungs just packed a bag and went home when I took another try. I'm going to do another 10ml mix with 5% and 2% Cotton Candy and let it sit for a couple of days and give it another bash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

